# Whi should i get a buck out of?



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok, so, I am planning on getting a LaMancha buck from Lucky*Star Farm most likely in 2015.. (Already have two reservations for 2014..) 
The first doe I liked was SGCH Lucky Star's LOT Xhibit 2*M... But.. She is just slightly out of my price range...

Soo... I asked about two of her daughters they were recommending and impressed with, and a doe related to her through her sire.. So.. Who do you guys like better? 
They said they would get back to me when they get home from the state fair later this week I think it was, with more info.. But for now this is who I like:

http://www.luckystarfarm.com/vivian.html
Half sister to Xhibit, though I'm guessing she will be out of my price range too lol!
SGCH Lucky Star's LOT Vivian 4*M

Vivian's daughter SG Lucky Star's AZ Anjelica 5*M

http://www.luckystarfarm.com/dandy.html
Xhibit's daughters SGCH Lucky Star's RY Acclaim 3*M and SGCH Lucky Star's RY Accolade 3*M

I also like Lucky Star's QT Zhimmer 3*M

I'm just stuck! LOL! Help me!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are both really nice. That sure will be a tough choice. The only thing I noticed is that the second girl's teats were a little better placed.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I was looking more at their daughters due to the fact that I don't have $1,600 + for the goat and shipping....


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

They're all nice. You much have your heart set on one  Go with that one


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I like Accolade, She just seems to tuck that udder up better and seems more balanced.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks guys  
I actually have set my heart on another doe in VA.. lol! I haven't heard back on a price for those does...

So, while looking around I found GCH Little Orchard V Morning Dew 11*M with two LA scores of EEVE 90 and EEEE 91 a milk record of 2229lbs in 282 days at two years old.. she is beautiful and I have just fallen in love with her  and her buck kids are more in my price rage at $600 

What do you guys think?? They said if they have anything available in the spring they will let me know and we can go from there, other wise I will put a reservation down for her for a 2015 buckling and use Longvu bucks in the fall as originally planed..
http://littleorchardva.com/seniors.shtml#song


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice looking girl.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Karen  

and I'm hoping that *IF* I can get to nationals and they have something in the spring, that they can bring him there and I won't have to pay shipping. It's just hard cause I already have two reservations... I only have to pay for 1/2 of one as a Christmas present and I am very thankful for that  but I don't think I can add another $600 plus health stuff... :/ ok.. I'm just rambling and thinking out loud here lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok.. So some google searching and found these pics of her  lol

Yearling FF















2yr old 2nd freshener















And her dam in 2011


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She has quite an udder. She is a beautiful girl.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

the only thing I would like to change would be teat placement.. but the udder picture on their website it looks much better


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Her rump could be a bit longer, but I had to look hard to find something to nitpick. I don't think you can go wrong with this girl, especially if they pair her with a buck that compliments her. :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yah, but it isn't too bad.. and it isn't really steep (That gets to me lol!)

this is who she is AI'ed to this year 
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001301386

And his dam:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

double post...

She is a bit short in the rum aswell though... I can't find a pic of him though...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

a Travis son


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

a daughter of his:
http://barnowlgoats.com/barnowl-adrastea/

a lot of goats I have found (sons, daughters, grand goats lol) all have long, level rumps.. So thats a good thing  I can't find pictures of him or his dam though


----------

